# Climate Change and Dubai



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

Dubai being one of the topmost contributors to Carbon emissions, I just wonder as to when Hybrid cars with CNG as a fuel of option would be more accessible. I have not seen a single gas station in Dubai that vends CNG.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Masdar anyone?

Oh and for further comments i replied to you on the Arabs friends thread.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

There are plenty of places that you can get CNG, have seen it in many ENOC and ADNOC stations, 

then as Andy says there is Masdar, but there is a long way to go with the middle east as a whole been a massive contributor to global emissions mainly based around the oil industry and refineries which export most of their products to the rest of the world


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

UAE is rated at the 31'st greatest contributor to CO2 with 139,553,000 metric tonnes of CO2 emitted annually most of it arising out of Dubai. However with a population of 6million people that amounts to 23 metric tonnes per person annually. Compare that to China @4.58 MT per person or USA @ 18.91 MT per person or EU Union @ 7.18MT.....

Andy you were saying....?

Anyhow thanks for the info on ENOC's CNG... I will be shifting over to a CNG car in the first week of January.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Brandon A said:


> UAE is rated at the 31'st greatest contributor to CO2 with 139,553,000 metric tonnes of CO2 emitted annually most of it arising out of Dubai. However with a population of 6million people that amounts to 23 metric tonnes per person annually. Compare that to China @4.58 MT per person or USA @ 18.91 MT per person or EU Union @ 7.18MT.....
> 
> Andy you were saying....?
> 
> Anyhow thanks for the info on ENOC's CNG... I will be shifting over to a CNG car in the first week of January.


31st is hardly topmost is it?

And remember there are lies, damned lies and statistics...

WOW you've managed to get a driving licence here? I'm pleased I have a driver....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If everyone were to plant a tree or two in their gardens that would reduce their own personal "carbon footprint" significantly, cos everyone knows that plants use CO2 and turn it into oxygen!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> 31st is hardly topmost is it?
> 
> And remember there are lies, damned lies and statistics...
> 
> WOW you've managed to get a driving licence here? I'm pleased I have a driver....


 ^----23 Metric Tons worth of Hot Air all loaded onto this forum!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Brandon A said:


> ^----23 Metric Tons worth of Hot Air all loaded onto this forum!!


And imagine all the processing power that's gone up into the ozone....

(Obviously none from me being a thick Geordie Brickie - Think Oz in Auf Wiedersehn Pet without the culture!)


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Keep us informed about the car OK?

But why would you expect major changes?
When individuals start changing their behaviour, then that's a big change.
Can we start with that?


----------



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

Given the low fuel prices, many consider Dubai as a place to drive a car with 5L engine. No one thinks of the carbon footprint.

This mentality will be very hard to change.


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

The difference between my carbon footprint and my Hummer-driving neighbour is probably tiny.

The difference between our cars isn't, but when you put together the flights, air conditioning, power, food miles, water usage it ends up almost the same.

Is this true or completely made up?



In AD you need a powerful car because:
- it makes you feel safe
- you get respect on the roads
- you need a car that can accelerate when you need to get out of trouble
-you need to quickly get up to 100 kh before you get to the next set of traffic lights

I don't like these things, but that's life in AD. The ideal car ofr AD is a Nissan Patrol. I dream of buying a Tesla Roadster one day. Not here.


----------

